# T6 6061 or 2011 T3?



## SKYWLKR (Mar 21, 2004)

I want to get some stock and wondering what is best...

T6 is stronger ?

T3 is easily machinable?

I would like somthing easy to learn on so maybe T3 is a good choice! is it too week for HS's and bodies?


----------



## Chop (Mar 21, 2004)

I use T6 6061 and it machines very well. It's also strong enough to make lights with.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 22, 2004)

Crazy thing is, 7075 is even stronger and machines better than 6061. Thanks for the tip, Larry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It costs more and is tougher to find, though.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 22, 2004)

2XXX-series alloys are copper bearing. T3 "temper" is solution treated and naturally aged to full strength. T6 "temper" is solution treated and artificially aged to full strength. The 6XXX and 7XXX series do not naturally age after solution treatment. As I recall, solution treatment refers to heating the alloy to a temperature (short of melting) at which the alloying constituients go into a solid "solution" within the alloy. The the alloy is then quenched causing the alloying elements to precipitate out of the solid solution. This internally strains the alloy and significantly increases its strength. My closest source gives a yield strength of 43ksi for 2011 T3 vs 40 for 6061 T6. Also says better machinability than 6061. I've never "needed" to use 2011, so am clueless as to how well it anodizes.

Larry


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 23, 2004)

2011 needs a desmut before ano. Otherwise, results can be poor due to the alloy composition.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 23, 2004)

Hm... neat. The t3 is only a bit more expensive.


I have found a source for really inexpensive T6, Speedy metals on Ebay.

I got stuff for half of what onlinemetals wanted and shipping was cheaper.


----------

